# Tonewood Amp



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool little contraption that might have some use. It gives you reverb and delay effects on your guitar with out an amp. I'd have to research this much more to see if I'd have any use for it but it sure would be cool to have these effects at home without going through an amp. At first when I saw it I was hoping it somehow did this without needing electronics but unfortunately you need pickups.

ToneWoodAmp - Experience The Acoustic Guitar!


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Such a great common sense idea ...makes me wish I would have thought of this!

Neat!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I want one


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just listened to the YouTube videos. I think this thing is awesome.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I saw this way back when it was a kickstarter project. forgot all about it


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

As I said I have to do some more research on this but from what I can tell you have to tape or somehow stick this to the back of your acoustic. I don't like the sounds of that. If there is a way around that it seems this device gives you a lot for no more than the price of a boutique pedal.
I was considering putting pickups in a couple of my acoustics and buying an amp for home just so I could have a tiny bit more power and some reverb effects. As I play at home I don't really need the amplification so this seems like it could be a great alternative to give some depth and effects.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Supposedly a four point magnet attaches (with what looks like double sided tape) to the inside of the guitar. Then the box attaches to the back of the guitar via the magnets, with a thin layer of rubber/soft plastic 'suction' material between the box and guitar finish.

So you can pop it off and play acoustically I guess? But then you have a (rather large) frame thingy taped to the inside on the guitar.
Can someone else install one on their guitar and let me play it?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you go to the website, you put a little x brace with 4 magnets, the unit itself has 4 magnets as well Put that on the inside and put the amp on the outside.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

excellent video showing some of the effects, delay reverb, leslie speaker, tremolo and autowah!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------

